# how to determine mounting plate type for blum hinges



## gwald (Dec 24, 2012)

hi - I'm trying to determine the type of mounting plate for blum hinges. I'm using the excel spreadsheet that they provide. I put in all of the required measurements for the spreadsheet, but the section for choosing mounting plate types does not provide much guidance. I just want to use wood screws for a full overlay 3/4" thick door using panel construction. Anybody have any suggestions on this?

It looks like part of the decision is stamped or die-cast. Is one better/stronger than the other?

thx,
rob


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

We would need to know specifically which hinge you have and how much overlay you want. They use a mathmatical formula to figure the back plate. The amount of overlay you want would equal the distance you bored the cup hole from the edge of the door + a fixed dimension given for the hinge minus the thickness of the plate which is metric. Normally for full overlay you would use a 0mm backplate and for half overlay you would use a 3mm backplate.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There's no mathematical formula needed. Most all Blum hinges get bored with the hole 1/8" to 3/16" from the edge of the door. I set the center of my Forstner bit 7/8" from the edge of the door.

Seems like some make a big deal about the hinge/plate arrangement. It's really pretty simple. For frameless cabinets, there are different hinges and plates that will work depending on how much overlay is wanted. A full overlay hinge differs slightly from a full inset hinge in the design of the cranking arm. In reality, a full overlay hinge will work for any overlay amount by just using a different mounting plate. 

The plates are available in different thicknesses which is the determining factor on how far the door is set over. For a full overlay, a 0mm plate can be used. For partial overlay on a 3/4" edge, a 9mm plate can be used. For a full inset an 18mm plate can be used. I would suggest using only the 3 way adjustable plates.

For face frame use, the hinges are designated a bit differently. They are listed in inches of overlay. So, if you are remodeling a kitchen with face frames, you can get the door edges to be placed as needed in relation to the width of the face frame.

Hinge info for frameless cabinets.
.
Hinge info for face frame cabinets.










 







.


----------



## gwald (Dec 24, 2012)

*thanks for your responses!*

I really appreciate it.

rob


----------



## stinkynathan (Oct 12, 2011)

Did you get this figured out yet? Our shop uses these almost every day. I could get you the part numbers we use.


----------



## stinkynathan (Oct 12, 2011)

Actually...I just realized I have everything in ye olde CabinetVision materials library here at home :laughing: While I have it open I'll give you half overlay, full overlay and inset schedules. There are probably others curious about this information.

For half overlay we use:
Hinge: B071B3590
Hinge Plate: B175H6030

For 3/4 overlay we use:
Hinge: B071B3590
Hinge Plate: B175H6600

For inset we use:
Hinge: B071B3790
Hinge Plate: B175H5030.21 (and a couple others, depending on the situation)

A few caveats:
We use Inserta hinges only so these are Inserta part numbers, BUT I'm pretty sure the press/screw hinges are a similar part number.

Our shop does only face frame construction, so if you're talking frameless full overlay, then I believe you're looking for the "inset" pair I have listed.

Let me know if you have any questions. I work with this stuff almost every day. If I don't know one of our drawer/hinge/handle/hardware guys will definitely know.


----------



## kwojdak (Aug 16, 2017)

gwald said:


> hi - I'm trying to determine the type of mounting plate for blum hinges. I'm using the excel spreadsheet that they provide. I put in all of the required measurements for the spreadsheet, but the section for choosing mounting plate types does not provide much guidance. I just want to use wood screws for a full overlay 3/4" thick door using panel construction. Anybody have any suggestions on this?
> 
> It looks like part of the decision is stamped or die-cast. Is one better/stronger than the other?
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but I've been shopping at WoodworkerExpress.com lately and noticed that they list the Blum hinges with all the possible plates together which takes the guesswork out of what you need.


----------

